# Dsl



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

Anyone have DSL? Is it a lot faster than dial-up? Cable seems so expensive for what I use the computer for, so I am thinking of going DSL. Need advice....TIA :shrug:


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lenii said:


> Anyone have DSL? Is it a lot faster than dial-up? Cable seems so expensive for what I use the computer for, so I am thinking of going DSL. Need advice....TIA :shrug:


DSL can be as good a cable, and both are a lot faster than dialup. 

DSL and cable prices are normally about the same though. I've found that DSL usually requires a committment of 6 monts to a year, where cable is more often a month-to-month agreement.


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

We have DSL and digital TV on our phone line.
It is much faster. I love it but.... When they have problems, you loose it all at once.
When we had the ice storm the computers froze up at the phone co and we were without computer and TV for a week after the power was back on.
I still like it though. The best part besides ths speed is that it does NOT tie up the phone line.


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

We had DSL and had average connection speeds of about 775 -- we went to cable and average connection speeds of 8200 -- DSL cost $29.95, cable internet as part of our package cost $33 -- with fees the DSL was actually more money.

Your digital TV is on the phone line? Around here, Verizon is affiliated with Direct TV which is a satellite service -- if you have TV on the phone line you have FIOS which is the newest service but also very expensive.

Ken in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## Corky (May 11, 2002)

It is on the phone line and the whole package is under $70 a month for us.
They do offer super high speed internet for more money and you can choose movie chanels for even more money but for us this was not an option.

First, we had the slowest dial up imaginable so 775 or in our case 8 something is so much faster we are in heaven.
We have the full line up of tv and the regular list has about 8 movies going at one time as it is so... as we are homesteaders and don't spend all that much time inside anyway... why would we want more?

I added up the satalite, telephone and internet bill we were paying and it ran about 150 a month. This was a no-brainer for us.
It depends on what you need for your Fanily as to what you would choose.
I have a co-worker that pays 275 a month for cell-phone service and thinks it is a bargan but she is on that thing all day everyday even durring working hours.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

DSL and Cable Internet prices are very similar here - but cable is much quicker.

Telco Land lines are about $30 more expensive per month when compared to cable VOIP phone service (eg. Vonage) with the same features - so cable + VOIP is a good option and is far cheaper than DSL + land line.

Using just a cell phone may be an option as well - lots of folks (especially those who need a cell phone anyway) are going to just cell - no land lines and no VOIP.

Some DSL providers do have a "naked" DSL where there is no subscribed phone line (no dial tone) - meaning you're not required to subscribe to phone service - but that is not available here.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

OntarioMan said:


> DSL and Cable Internet prices are very similar here - but cable is much quicker.


I think you'll find that 3 megabit DSL can download just as fast as 3 megabit cable service. If you experience a lag in initial page response with either DSL or cable, they're having technical problems.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

DSL here is advertised as 5 mbps and cable as 10 mbps for similarly priced "high speed" packages, although I suppose they can advertise anything they like. I've run various speed tests on both, and here, cable usually wins by a longshot - depends on the provider(s).

I know some folks with cable "lite" and some with DSL "lite" (the cheapest broadband packages available), and for what they do on the net, it suits them fine and they're very satisfied with the speed.



Nevada said:


> I think you'll find that 3 megabit DSL can download just as fast as 3 megabit cable service. If you experience a lag in initial page response with either DSL or cable, they're having technical problems.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

OntarioMan said:


> DSL here is advertised as 5 mbps and cable as 10 mbps for similarly priced "high speed" packages, although I suppose they can advertise anything they like. I've run various speed tests on both, and here, cable usually wins by a longshot - depends on the provider(s).


Sure, you can expect 10 megabit cable to be faster than 5 megabit DSL, but that's hardly a fair comparison. I don't know why the price structure is skewed in your area, but normally DSL and cable are competitive with each other.


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

My ISP(idcnet.com)a local internet provider is offering DSL for $100 hook up box. We get it through AT&T. Nothing to do with our cable tv. It is $19.95 a month. I pay $14.95 a month for dial up and hate how slow it is. They said it would be faster, but not the fastest, that is more expensive yet.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

lenii said:


> My ISP(idcnet.com)a local internet provider is offering DSL for $100 hook up box. We get it through AT&T. Nothing to do with our cable tv. It is $19.95 a month. I pay $14.95 a month for dial up and hate how slow it is. They said it would be faster, but not the fastest, that is more expensive yet.


What speed did they say it would be?

****** Update ******

I see it now. Idcnet.com is dead, but www.idcnet.com is forwarded to netwurx.net. I always wonder why a business would do that to themselves. Particularly in the case of an ISP, they should know better.

Anyway, they offer 384K (1.5 mb burst) download and 128K (256K burst) upload DSL (it's actually ADSL, since the upload and download speeds are different) service for $19.95, with a $99.00 initial equipment fee. 

http://www.netwurx.net/page.php?Page=dsl

You will do much better with 384K DSL than with ~50K dialup (about 8 times faster), plus the fact that it's digital so the initial page response will be much snappier than it was with analog. You should be pleased with the performance. 

The higher data rates don't benefit people who just use email and visit a few web pages. They are geared more towards power-downloaders and gamers.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

I am "paying" for 720K. that is the tier I am on. And that is costing me 36 per month BUT this is a small co-op small town phone company, so the price will be higher. And I have tested my speed on several occasions and not much under 640K. So I feel I am getting my monies worth as I can go with NO Other phone Company or provider as my ISP and still have DSL>~
Even though I have Wild-blue available in my area I sure don't want to pay those high prices via sat. And my modem I bought it through my phone company for 100 bucks so not to have a rental fee on it. the same DSL Modem was 89 at Best Buy. a D-Link..


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

lenii said:


> My ISP(idcnet.com)a local internet provider is offering DSL for $100 hook up box. We get it through AT&T. Nothing to do with our cable tv. It is $19.95 a month. I pay $14.95 a month for dial up and hate how slow it is. They said it would be faster, but not the fastest, that is more expensive yet.


I don't have cable/dsl access where I live, but I do have a methode that works GREAT and FAST.  I have peoplepc internet ($10.95 a month) and I also get free callwave with it so I can see who is trying to call why I am on the net. I leave my internet on all day, and leave the sound turned up loud. When someone calls, it makes a 'ringing' sound, I then call the person back with my cell phone. As far a speed goes, K-melon goes blazing fast with peoplepc! You'd swear you were on dsl! works for me.....


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

Be careful when you say DSL is the same speed as cable. Both cable and DSL are sold in different speeds. DSL can be anywhere from 128kb to several Mb, cable is often availabe in two speeds, normal and lite.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> Be careful when you say DSL is the same speed as cable. Both cable and DSL are sold in different speeds. DSL can be anywhere from 128kb to several Mb, cable is often available in two speeds, normal and lite.


 That is true and also these that say oh my certain program is as fast as DSL without the figures of a speed test means nothing either. There are several "Speed" tests available on a Google Search~! Most are for Downloading speed but a few also test Upstream as well.
Like I posted I am "paying for a speed of 720K and getting in the middle 600's I feel I am just fine for what I am paying for.
And for the most part Upstream is WAY Slower then Downstream speeds~! WAY Slower~!
Look at the difference in Up vs Down speeds.~!

DSL Speeds and Prices. Downstream listed first Upstream the 2nd figure 

$27.95 with basic TCC service*
256k/128k speeds
$35.95 with basic TCC service*
720k/256k speeds
$44.95 with basic TCC service*
1 MBk/256k speeds
$52.95 with basic TCC service*
1 MB/384k speeds

Note These are from MY Phone Co.~!


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

arabian knight said:


> $27.95 with basic TCC service*
> 256k/128k speeds
> $35.95 with basic TCC service*
> 720k/256k speeds
> ...


Good example and the person that says DSL is cheaper than cable would be wrong half the time, my cable is $42 for 3mb/1mb service so I beat 2 of the 4 entries and if I go to cable lite at $24, I beat these prices with 1mb/384kb so
cable is cheaper than DSL in my case. Keep in mind prices vary greatly by DSL provider and speed varies based not only on what your buy but how far you are from the phone company central office or local digital stop.


----------



## OntarioMan (Feb 11, 2007)

Agreed - I guess the bottom line is that if you do have options, you really have to do your homework to determine which is the better value where you are. 

Both DSL and Cable companies are great at putting their "spins" on their products - introductory offers, combo-packs, 3 yr agreements, lite - high speed - ultra, modem rental fees, free wireless router, etc etc.

What I did find is that DSL is a more consistant speed - cable fluctuates based on demand. During peak usage times, my cable internet speed will be half its max. speed - but that is still faster than a similarly priced DSL package.



Gary in ohio said:


> Good example and the person that says DSL is cheaper than cable would be wrong half the time, my cable is $42 for 3mb/1mb service so I beat 2 of the 4 entries and if I go to cable lite at $24, I beat these prices with 1mb/384kb so
> cable is cheaper than DSL in my case. Keep in mind prices vary greatly by DSL provider and speed varies based not only on what your buy but how far you are from the phone company central office or local digital stop.


----------



## Oldguy (Dec 26, 2006)

Nevada said:


> What speed did they say it would be?
> 
> The higher data rates don't benefit people who just use email and visit a few web pages. They are geared more towards power-downloaders and gamers.


SOme of us eliminate our phone company by using broadband. Saves us big bucks especially when you eliminate all the nickle and dime charges the phone companies put on you. i get free long distance, all the packages call wait, call forward, voice mail...... ect for 21 bucks a month on top of my broadband package of 33 bucks a month.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Gary in ohio said:


> Good example and the person that says DSL is cheaper than cable would be wrong half the time, my cable is $42 for 3mb/1mb service so I beat 2 of the 4 entries and if I go to cable lite at $24, I beat these prices with 1mb/384kb so
> cable is cheaper than DSL in my case. Keep in mind prices vary greatly by DSL provider and speed varies based not only on what your buy but how far you are from the phone company central office or local digital stop.


 It is cheaper When a person can't Get Cable~! 
Well Now that is coming to an end Very very shortly. My phone company is about to start IPTV~! Those that do not know what that is, it is Cable TV Brought into your home over the DSL Phone Lines~!!!!!!! And I am within a 1/4 mile of one of those booster boxes for keeping speed up on DSL. 
So this summer I will then Dump "The Dish Network Satellite Service" and Bundle all 3 services with My Local Phone Company which is a Co-op and Keep the monies in MY back yard instead of sending funds all over the country to some rich CEO in CO.. And besides by doing a bundle package like that I am sure I will save quite a bit of monies per month~!!


----------



## lenii (Dec 31, 2005)

for looking it up on my IPS. That is what I thought too. I just use it for emailing and a few websites, no games. I want to stick with this company if I can, as I have paid them a year ahead, and dont want to lose that money. I am hoping they would trandfer it to my new account...

Thank you for all that answered. More brains are better than one.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Oldguy said:


> i get free long distance, all the packages call wait, call forward, voice mail...... ect for 21 bucks a month on top of my broadband package of 33 bucks a month.


If you can stand VIOP quality that fine, but I've been screwing with it for 5 years now and haven't found it to be satisfactory. But regardless of how satisfactory it might be, you can still get it a lot cheaper than $21/month with the right service.

The pricing structure for Skype is much better. SkypeOut allows you to have unlimited outgoing calls to any phone in the USA or Canada for $30/year (I got it for $15 on special). If you need an incoming phone number then they have SkypeIn for $40/year. So the combination a SkypeIn and SkypeOut (total $70/year) is less than $6/month.

Check it out:

http://www.skype.com


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

VOIP is great if you have the bandwidth and use a commerical service. The free/semi free gives you what you pay for. Keep in mind your voice takes 56KB of whatever pipe you have to the internet. So your 128kb DSL is is 50% with a call. My cable system provides VOIP and its great, no echo, great throughput no dropped calls. number portability.


----------



## Teresa S. (Mar 2, 2006)

Nevada said:


> If you can stand VIOP quality that fine, but I've been screwing with it for 5 years now and haven't found it to be satisfactory. But regardless of how satisfactory it might be, you can still get it a lot cheaper than $21/month with the right service.
> 
> The pricing structure for Skype is much better. SkypeOut allows you to have unlimited outgoing calls to any phone in the USA or Canada for $30/year (I got it for $15 on special). If you need an incoming phone number then they have SkypeIn for $40/year. So the combination a SkypeIn and SkypeOut (total $70/year) is less than $6/month.
> 
> ...


and skype was free when it fist came out...


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> VOIP is great if you have the bandwidth and use a commerical service.


The problem I've had with VOIP isn't bandwidth. Even with a wide pipe unsatisfactory delays can occur.

The best information I have on that is that sometimes local ISP routers don't respect the VOIP protocols that make VOIP satisfactory. As conversation IP packets travel along major Internet trunks they get priority, so routers service those packets first. However, local routers at the ISP may not be capable of respecting the fact that VOIP packets need priority processing, so local delay can result.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Teresa S. said:


> and skype was free when it fist came out...


That's true, when eBay bought Skype they made SkypeOut free until the end of 2006, but that was only a promotion. From your "rolleyes" smiley, are you suggesting that the promotion should have continued forever?


----------

